# b13 gtir swap oh someone please help??



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

undefinedok well i have a 91 sentra ser. i got my gtir front clip.i put the motor, harness and ecu in and have nothing should i modify my harness or what im at a loss please help me out.its my first nissan swap and for the record ive been searching for 2 weeks now and cant decipher B.S or not.

p.s im not sure which plugs to change or pins someone please help me thanks


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

wow...2 weeks...i hope the flaming doesnt hurt too bad...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i believe the ecu needs reprogrammed cause the gti-r was AWD and ur car is FWD so theres a conflict along with other things probably conflict but i only know that the AWD and FWD if a definite.
i dont quite understand what u mean by plugs or pins to change, but everything on the car should bolt on easily. hope everythign goes well


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

A little more detail would help.  Help us help you k.


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> A little more detail would help.  Help us help you k.


well i got the gtir front clip and i want to know what to modify to get it to run i have the whole engine ,harness and ecu so what do i have to modify i also still have all of my se-r harness and everything thanks if you need anymore info let me know


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

vaser said:


> well i got the gtir front clip and i want to know what to modify to get it to run i have the whole engine ,harness and ecu so what do i have to modify i also still have all of my se-r harness and everything thanks if you need anymore info let me know



Ok. do this. Use your de harness and ecu. Just take both harnesses and match them up to each engine and figure out where each wire clips up. Then cut and sodder those clips to your de harness. It's a bitch but it works. But clearly mark every single wire and hose DO NOT PASS ON THIS!! you'll regret it. While your swapping your engine send your ecu to jwt. as early as poss. cause it takes a long time to get it back. Get new motor mounts,and if u have the money get flywheel and new clutch well worth it since your already in there. You need resistor's for the injector's just call sr20 dev. and they can help u out with that. Your gonna have to custom fix your throttle cable holder thingy lol, cable is to long. Oh and the resistors go on the NEG. wire. Hope this helps cause I know what it's like searching for this crap. Took me a very long time to get this info. Oh again if you have front clip, do you have the brakes and hood..... Cause the brakes bolt right the hell up!! BRAKE UPGRADE FOR FREE hehe! I did it and it's awsome. As a matter of fact, the exact engine i have is on HEAVY THROTTLE'S WEBSITE. GTI-R FRONT clip LOL, check it out. Well if ya need more help let me know, and by the way WOW!! it's damn fast.


----------

